# S3 owners identify yourselves!



## matthew860 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm getting an 03 (225 bhp) RHD model soon. I'm in Jamaica btw. I've already called APR in the US, about chipping it and they said i'd have to tell them the ecu number to verify if they have the software. Feel free to post away people










_Modified by matthew860 at 4:31 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## Audi0100 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: S3 owners identify yourselves! (matthew860)*

At http://www.larssonmotors.com in Costa Rica they can help you out


----------



## matthew860 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: S3 owners identify yourselves! (Audi0100)*

no hablo espanol


----------



## Audi0100 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: S3 owners identify yourselves! (matthew860)*

you can contact them by e-mail at: [email protected]


----------



## matthew860 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: S3 owners identify yourselves! (Audi0100)*

ok thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: S3 owners identify yourselves! (matthew860)*

hella!!!!!!!!!!! from Mexique


----------

